# Side Work



## McEngr (Jul 1, 2008)

I live in Oregon, and I have a friend who needs the lateral design for a house out in the country. It's still required to be stamped by a civil/structural engineer due to the county requirements. I have my license in multiple states, but I've only stamped something for jobs related to my employment. My questions is this:

If I am only planning to do this for a small handful of jobs, do I need to get some kind of business license? I know every state is different, but any of your experience(s) in your respective state would be extremely helpful. Until then, I'll be on oregon.gov trying to decyfer what I need, if anything.

And, of course, I'll be filing this come next April for the compensation I receive.

Thanks again,

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2008)

From what I know, in general you don't need a business license if you are moonlighting and are a PE.

What about E&amp;O insurance? I'd be more afraid to stamp something without it.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 1, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> From what I know, in general you don't need a business license if you are moonlighting and are a PE.
> What about E&amp;O insurance? I'd be more afraid to stamp something without it.


kevo,

Thanks for the help. Do you know a good source to get a rate on E&amp;O insurance?

Thanks again,

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2008)

McEngr,

The best advise I could give is to look around. I know that not too many insurance companies dabble in the E&amp;O world. My company uses CNA.

I'd most likely just do a google search and see if you can get a few quotes on some small policies.

Good to see you again McEngr!!


----------



## McEngr (Jul 1, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> Good to see you again McEngr!!


Good to _see _you too. I suppose I've had my head down at the office for a long while... trying to impress, I guess.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ That's good!!

Stop by every now and then!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey McEngr .. it IS good to see you (read you) again! Don't be a stranger! 

JR


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 1, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> From what I know, in general you don't need a business license if you are moonlighting and are a PE.
> What about E&amp;O insurance? I'd be more afraid to stamp something without it.




Years ago, I worked with a PE who did a little side work and he had his own E&amp;O insurance for it. But when a side job went bad, the client went after the E&amp;O insurance he had through our workplace. They figured if they dragged the firm into it, a quick settlement was more likely (to keep the firm's name out of the newspapers).

I left the firm before it was resolved and the claim may have been denied. I don't know. But regardless, our bosses were disgusted that they had so much BS to deal with because of his side work.

Just an FYI


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 1, 2008)

^My employer will not let its employees do any side work without written approval by the General Counsel for that very reason. And I doubt they give approval to engineers to do design work on the side.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ That's the way my work is too. Due to my company's current E&amp;O insurance no PE's are allowed to moonlight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ How about if you just MOOlight ??






That wouldn't be as bad, right? 

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha! I'd be up for that!


----------

